# Mega Man series is dead?



## androidmuppet (Sep 18, 2013)

I've noticed that capcom has stopped making Mega Man games on consoles and handhelds.

The last major console game was Mega Man 10, while the last major handheld game was Mega Man Star Force 3.

It's like capcom is finished making games for Mega Man?.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

megaman series is dead with Kenji Inafune gone. Capcpom don't care.


----------



## androidmuppet (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> megaman series is dead with Kenji Inafune gone. Capcpom don't care.



Sadly it makes sense Mega Mans series began and lasted  from 1987 to 2010.

Maybe thats why the game called Mighty No. 9 is being made.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2013)

The last one was in 2010, that isn't that long ago lol. The gap between Megaman 8 and 9 was like more than a decade long.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Dead for the foreseeable future


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Kenji Imafune owns Megaman? or capcom just has spite towards him?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2013)

More like Kenji was the only one still interested on doing Megaman games, with him gone the rest of Capcom is like: "That series does not sell enough, let it die".


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 18, 2013)

It's not dead, just being remade into Mighty No. 9.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes it's dead.  Capcom doesn't believe in it anymore.  Kinda strange given how well mighty no 9 is doing on the kickstarter.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 18, 2013)

sadly yeah its died, i wanted that legend 3 game.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 18, 2013)

the megaman series is like when you pick up a childs forgotten toy and now that you have it the child acts like it was the most important toy in the world. Nobody was buying megaman games when they were coming out and now that they havent been everyone is willing to put money on a new one (ie:mighty no.9). Makes me sad because I thought maverick hunter x would've turned into  a series but it didnt sell well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

well that's cause capcom ran the series into the ground  personally i think 8 and X4/5(as well as the original zero games) were the pinnacle but that's just me

Of course what makes it sting was that Kenji was making it look like a return to form with the revival of Megaman Legends 3 which actually looked pretty cool...and then the dream was dead


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 18, 2013)

i liked x6


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, it seems dead unfortunately.


----------

